# JD 7000 Planter Question



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Hubby bought a 7000 Planter today. He wants to start planting the corn and beans. We picked up the planter today, but the drive chains were off for transport. 

The manual doesn't show how the chain goes from the front sprocket around the two plastic spindles to the back sprocket. Can anyone give me a clue here? I know one of the spools is the tensioner because it's got spring tension. 

Any info appreciated. All farmers must know this, because I can't find a picture on the web. How important are these spools? One is wallowed out in the center. I guess I'll find out if it throws the chain.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

When the planter is in motion forward observe the direction the drive sprocket rotates. When the chain is on the drive sprocket, the driven sprocket will have the chain taut and the idler will be on the slack side.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

agmantoo said:


> When the planter is in motion forward observe the direction the drive sprocket rotates. When the chain is on the drive sprocket, the driven sprocket will have the chain taut and the idler will be on the slack side.


On the 7100 the idler is on top of the chain.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok, the spool with the tensioner is below the fixed spool. We have it hooked to the tractor, so I will move it to see which dirction the sprocket moves. Maybe it will become apparent to me then. 

We stopped on the way home tonight to look at a 7000 that's for sale by the side of the road. Unfortunately, it had the chains off for transport too! 
So I'm still not getting the configuration.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A good planter but I''d be lost without the owners manual. JD dealer will have one, 50-60 bucks


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

JUDY,
Someone here can help. might post a pic for you. good luck.
John Deere Owning/Operating - TractorByNet.com


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

look on ebay for a manual,

this may help you, http://iowawhitetail.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19525 lots of pictures


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the help and the links. We do have the manual, but it only shows one (poor) picture of the chains. We did get the chains on, and Hubby was planting today, but he says the seed doesn't empty out of the seed hoppers evenly. He also has the sprockets set correctly for beans, but he thinks he's planting heavier than he wanted. 

I didn't take the black seed pick ups apart, since were trying to get the beans planted, but saw a youtube video that went through all of the parts and belts. I'm pretty sure this planter needs a lot replaced, but it won't happen in the next few days.

The coulters in the front are supposed to be lubed every 200 hours, but we've been unable to get the hubs off. 

When Hubby said he wanted to farm, I didn't realize that meant *I*
had to become a mechanic! :smack


----------

